# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم unlockkngfast.com  Samsung Full Info|Carrier + Warranty Checker

## abousalma007

*Samsung Full Info|Carrier + Warranty Checker  Time -1-60 Minute**IMEI: 355830060598969 Serial Number: R58F91CVXXX Model: SM-G901F Product Code: SM-G901FZWAFTM Division: Mobile Phone (HHP) Sold To: France Carrier: Orange Production Date: September 22, 2014 Ship Date: September 30, 2014 Phone Age: 0 Year(s), 4 Month(s), 19 Day(s) Factory Warranty Coverage: December 22, 2015**IMEI: 353421062682399 Serial Number: R38F70A4XXX Model: SM-G900F Product Code: SM-G900FZKASFR Division: Mobile Phone (HHP) Sold To: France Carrier: SFR Production Date: July 10, 2014 Ship Date: July 15, 2014 Phone Age: 0 Year(s), 7 Month(s), 0 Day(s) Factory Warranty Coverage: October 10, 2015*

----------

